# Reexamining Human Sacrifice



## j d worthington (Jan 24, 2008)

While this may not be entirely new, this new study would seem to put paid to the stereotypical ideas concerning "virgin sacrifice" in the region....

Ancient Maya sacrificed boys not virgin girls: study - Yahoo! News

Title: "Ancient Maya sacrificed boys not virgin girls: study", from Reuters, datelined Wed., Jan. 23, 2008.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Well, that's no surprise.  If you studied other ancient cultures like with the Druids, the Vikings, the Celts, you'll find these victims of human sacrifices are not always virgin females.    And they don't always sacrifice their own people but other prisoners from other tribes.  So, this stuff about virgin sacrifices are usually stuff that pulp fictions are made from. *


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 24, 2008)

brsrkrkomdy said:


> *Well, that's no surprise. If you studied other ancient cultures like with the Druids, the Vikings, the Celts, you'll find these victims of human sacrifices are not always virgin females. And they don't always sacrifice their own people but other prisoners from other tribes. So, this stuff about virgin sacrifices are usually stuff that pulp fictions are made from. *


 
Yup. Those... and Saturday morning adventure serials..... It is, though, still a popular view even today....


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 24, 2008)

But that makes it so much less inspiring to charge in on the rescue mission- not that females from 3- 11 are that spectacular, either.
Mind you, they were probably _virgin_ boys…


----------



## Lith (Jan 24, 2008)

What next? The idea that they didn't throw them into _volcanoes_? 

(Speaking of which, how _do_ we find archaeological evidence of volcano sacrifices?)


----------

